
Amazon is Looking For the Perfect Warehouse Worker - eplanit
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-05-28/robot-with-a-human-grasp-is-amazon-s-challenge-to-students
======
MichaelCrawford
It is because of Amazon's unfair and abusive labor practices that I choose not
to purchase from them.

